
Where The Monetizable Clicks Are: Digg's New Ads - robg
http://www.washingtonpost.com/wp-dyn/content/article/2009/10/16/AR2009101602693.html
======
jasonlbaptiste
Another extension to this are the ads found on Techmeme. They basically charge
6k per month and it shows the companies most recent blog post as if it were a
Techmeme article. FYI, they are CLEARLY designated as sponsored posts. They
are the only ads I have ever clicked, looked at, and most importantly
remember. It seems Digg is sort of doing the same thing here. Curious to see
where else and how else this could play out.

